# Changing shutter speed on a pentax camera?



## rtolomeo (Oct 10, 2010)

i had this pentax k100D D-SLR camera for about a year and a half now and i got some really good shots out of it.. this might sound like a silly question but im still trying to figure out how to change the shutter speed.  i have gone about to change the iso sens af modes single or multiple frame shooting. but for what ever reason i cant figure out how to change the shutter speed.  i brought this camera used with out of a manual so i am unable to refer to it.  any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2010)

Uhhh... which Pentax camera???


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.pentaximaging.com/files/manual/K100D Manual.pdf


----------



## MissCream (Oct 10, 2010)

If your not in AV or auto mode you just turn the little black dial on the back (top right).


----------



## rtolomeo (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks for the pdf manual! turns out all i had to do is turn thae wheel in shutter priority mode! thanks again


----------

